# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  امســــاكية شـــهر رمـــــضـــان

## مجدالدين شريف

*كل عام والجميع بخير ..



*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مشكور يا قلب ..
وإن شاء في ميزان حسناتك .
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*الامساكية ليس بها توقيت الامساك ارجو اضافة امساكية اخرى تحتوى على توقيت الامساك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله مرقنا من الجمعه الخامسه
شكر يا ود الشريف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

